# Post ORIF of right ANKLE



## codedog (Jul 17, 2009)

Patient had a hardware removal from ankle, Cpt code is 20680 , my question is when selection the diagnosis, SHOULD I USE 996.78 with an ankle fracture such as 824.8 or do i just code one diagnosis- operative report stated post orif of rt ankle ?thanks


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jul 17, 2009)

If the patient is coming in with a healed fracture and just having the hardware removed consider V54.01 only.  If the patient is experiencing any of the issues listed under 996.7 use the appropriate 5th digit without the Vcode.  You do not need to use the traumatic fracture code in either instance.


----------



## codedog (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks coder guy


----------

